# Varsity Kennel? Precisely Poodles?



## kokokringle (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello, 

I've been hanging around the forum for some time trying to find information on breeders. I've been trying to get a Standard Poodle puppy since before this year, and I'm considering a couple of options. 

Has anyone had any experience with Varsity Kennel, breeder is Allan Chambers? I see he's in the Poodle Club of America's list of breeders, so that's a good sign, but we wanted to see if anyone has anything to say about the program? His puppies are very expensive, so we're a little hesitant, although we're not trying to just go for the cheapest option either. 

We're also interested in Precisely Poodles, and we've talked with the breeder and feel good about it, but we wanted to see if anyone has any experience with them? They're pretty new breeders, especially compared to Allan.

Does anyone have any advice or experiences with any of these breeders? Thank you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome to Poodle Forum! I hope someone's had experience with these breeders and can help you out. 

Just know that your hard work and patience is going to pay off.


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi, I just saw your question. I hope you've found a poosle by now. Our first spoo was from Allan. She was fabulous, very outgoing and quite a looker as well. We still miss her. She was black and did have a toe cancer at the end of her life, but was otherwise completely healthy. She had been well socialized when we got her. I'd get another pup from him in a flash, but he doesn't breed often. 



kokokringle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been hanging around the forum for some time trying to find information on breeders. I've been trying to get a Standard Poodle puppy since before this year, and I'm considering a couple of options.
> 
> ...


----------



## joesparkman7 (6 mo ago)

kokokringle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been hanging around the forum for some time trying to find information on breeders. I've been trying to get a Standard Poodle puppy since before this year, and I'm considering a couple of options.
> 
> ...


I purchased a standard poodle from Varsity three years ago. I purchased her because of the father of the litter. Varsity is well known in the southern CA area. In fact when my poodle was at a local park in San Diego she was recognized several times. The breeder was reported to have a good reputation.

I have purchased other standards. My favorite breeder is Bar None in Robstown, TX. I have one from her which is now 15.5 years old. I have recommended her to others who have purchased puppies from her. All have been highly satisfied. My groomer even purchased a standard from Nancy at Bar None Standard poodles. She is honest and produces healthy puppies for show or pets. I will buy from her again.

I hope this is helpful.


----------

